# Humidifier Leak - Drain Clogged



## csc67 (Dec 2, 2016)

Background:  The humidifier drains into this pipe in the slab of basement floor and it just started backing up

From this picture, can you determine if this drains into a drain pipe or just under the basement slab?

Is there an easy way to remove the 90 degree elbow without breaking the pipe that goes into the cement basement floor which would make it much easier to work on?

What is the best way to clear this blockage?

Thanks so much


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2016)

I suspect it is just going thru the floor and you have a bigger problem with water not draining from around the perimeter of the house as it should.
I would cut the pipe half way between the elbow and the floor.


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks to me like there is a coupling just after the elbow and then a very short piece of pipe into the floor. May have to break into the floor to find out what is going on.


----------

